# NCEES official exam errata updated



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi all,

In case you didn't know, NCEES regularly updates their errata but makes no "official" announcement (that I know of). Check your discipline exam errata here: NCEES exam prep errata


The Mechanical Engineering TFS and MDM errata were both updated yesterday, 4/4/2022. The HVAC errata was last updated 2/8/2021.


----------

